# Does anyone have a spare Mavic reflex SUP UB clincher rim?



## funk_dynamite (May 13, 2012)

Unfortuantely hit a ridciulously large pothole today and ended up cracking the side wall on my Mavic rear rim. As the front one is in basically brand new condition, I'm looking for a replacement 32 holer for the rear. I know these were made in the 90s and can provide more details if needs be, all I can find on ebay etc is tubulars unless I want to spend silly amounts of money. Anyone out there got one lying around?

Many thanks


----------



## funk_dynamite (May 13, 2012)

Shameless bump


----------



## EMR (Apr 5, 2002)

I have a pair of 32h clincher reflex rims in bronze


----------



## 1oddmanout (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a set I just took off a 1993 Klein - Shimano 600/Ultegra hubs, 12-23 600/Ultegra cassette including skewers.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

*Wheels*

Those look like tubular rims...what are you asking for that set.


----------



## 1oddmanout (Sep 23, 2012)

Definitely clinchers. Not sure of worth, taking offers on DC craigslist or PM me here.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, just noticed your thread, though it's been dormant for a few months. I do have a single [new, unused] bronze-grey Mavic Reflex SUP UB clincher rim in 32h, which I've not used (waiting forever for a matching rim to turn up). I can offer this for sale if you still need it, willing to let it go for $60 plus shipping. 

I'm located in Halifax, NS, Canada so shipping cost may be an issue. Let me know your location and I could price it.


----------

